# new pics



## Sticky_Budz (Feb 17, 2007)

hey everyone hows things going? well i just thought i would put a few pics up. hope ya like them. im trying lol


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Feb 17, 2007)

sory i didnt rotate the pics but u can still see them lol i have 12 more seeds going cant wait for those babys to get going


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 17, 2007)

*Looking good so far StickyBudz. Had to tilt my head sideways but it's all good.   How much longer ya got before harvest? *


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Feb 18, 2007)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Looking good so far StickyBudz. Had to tilt my head sideways but it's all good.  How much longer ya got before harvest? *


hey tbg thanx man. harvest will be soon for the last couple of buds on the big skunk plant maybe tonight or tomorrow not sure ive been picing at that one for a week now the others have a way to go then i have a few clones that are almost ready too so hopefully i will have some nice budz to smoke soon. i also have some seeds ready to go for my new grow that im getting going so that way i will have bud after bud some day lol. well thanx for the suport brother cause it goes along way man.ur like the godfather of buds man lol peace


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Feb 18, 2007)

here are a couple of budz i harvest on some unknown seed but taste sweet they are small but it was a small plant i have more cureing and more that im ready to cut of the skunk plant i have cant wait i came along way thanx to all u mp ppl thanx all


----------

